# A q about planting a black gum tree



## nsherve (Sep 6, 2017)

Anybody know, at what point/age does a black gum tree start flowering? If started from seed, that is....

Nate


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Take a look at this nursery www.nativ.com. They sell saplings and you can ask them question. I bought black gum, button bush and various seeds at reasonable price.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

One more thing, plant the new plant in filtered sun or partial shade until they take off. If you plant it in full sun, say good bye to them.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

I was told by nativ.com that in good condition Black gum starts flowering at 6 years


----------

